

Should Black Techies Whitewash Their Resumes? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2015/04/30/should-black-techies-whitewash-the-resume/

======
nerdy
Fuck that. Do you want to mislead a racist into interviewing or hiring you?

Besides that, I'm really tired of the cancer that is the anticipation or
expectation of racism.

I understand there are lots of examples of racism on a regionally wide scale,
and that there are hotspots. For the localities suffering from racism: it's
inexcusable, tragic that some are so far behind the 21st century and no doubt
badly wanting of immediate remediation.

Absent some circumstance where this kind of conscious behavior modification is
clearly required, why would anybody do this? It's disingenuous, dishonest and
not a reflection of who you really are. Besides that, it frames the entire
situation in this defensive "here comes the racism" posture that isn't healthy
or likely to help anybody.

I truly believe the racism/sexism blinders are traps. That's not to say they
don't exist but the existence of the concept sometimes itself harms the
subject group. I completely understand that some people characterize others
based upon origin, sex, belief system, or background. But so what? Those
people lack the ability to reflect upon their own beliefs or have broken
morals; neither of which makes them someone you'd want to befriend, work with
or work for.

Wouldn't it be better to never show up for an interview because you weren't
invited because you mentioned the NAACP, rather than have a bad experience at
the interview?

Rather than believing in racism, believe in excellence and push yourself to
excel. Any employer you'd want to work for will appreciate diversity in its
staff, and they're not going to be looking for someone who's merely mediocre
regardless of their race.

